# Nvidia drivers 1.0-9629 (stable) are out!!

## ejs76

Have a look here:

http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html

edit: and the drivers are now also announced at nvnews

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=14

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Release Highlights
> 
>     * Added initial support for GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap.
> ...

 

----------

## energyman76b

sweet - and it is not even announced in there forum...

----------

## Bloot

Is there any ebuild?. I'll take a look over the net, if I find it I'll post it.

Ok, I had to search in gentoo bugzilla first... sorry.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=154394

----------

## energyman76b

I just used the 9626 ebuild, removed the zander and 2.6.19 patch - and it worked.

Best feature: LogoPath

I am now greeted with an annoyed Tagon instead of nvidia.

----------

## irondog

 *Quote:*   

> Added initial support for GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap. 

 

This works even better than AIGLX. Even XV video is routed to a texture  :Smile: 

----------

## 1ino1eum_4the_win

hello guys, I've got a simple question : 

the ebuild from bugs.gentoo download this

ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9629/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0.run

for the x86 version.

so it's the 

NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0.run

but, on the nvidia website (http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-9629.html), they say we have to download this :

http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9629/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg1.run

so it's 

NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg1.run

you see. What is the difference between pkg0 and pkg1 ?

why the ebuild download the pkg0 and not the pkg1 ?

thank you

----------

## energyman76b

the only difference are some precompiled modules for certain distribution kernels. From the readme:

The package suffix ('-pkg#') is used to distinguish between packages

containing the same driver, but with different precompiled kernel interfaces.

The file with the highest package number is suitable for most installations.

since there is no 'gentoo kernel', you don't need any precompiled kernel interfaces, so pkg0 saves you some useless download traffic and harddisk space.

----------

## 1ino1eum_4the_win

well ok ... 

again , this drivers dont't fix problems :

- autodetect refreshrate ... they dont fix it

- black windows when vidéo card go out of memory ...

So in compiz , nothing is smooth, because there is no way to force the refreshrate (maybe there is a way but I dont know it).

In beryl you still can uncheck autodetect refreshrate and set your right value (for me 75)

but fort the last problem (black windows) there is simply no solution, and I have a 6600GT with 128mo... that means when I launch 1 evolution , 2 epiphany, 1 totem/rhythmbox and gaim,  that's it, I got black windows then. That's  unusuable.

I really dont know why they make new drivers, for me there simply no evolution since the 9525. 

9526 and 9529 are just joke.

----------

## Dan

9629 works fine for me.. I dont get black windows with beryl or compiz.

It may be the way you have xorg.conf ... I can make blackwindows by changing xorg.conf  :Smile: 

but 

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        #Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        Option "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        #FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "unix/:-1" # local font server

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    #Option    "Xinerama" "1"

    Option    "AIGLX"    "on"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"

        Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

        Option  "buttons" "7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "KDS"

        ModelName    "Rad5"

        HorizSync   30.0 - 60.0

        VertRefresh 55.0 - 75.0

        Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor1"

        VendorName   "KDS"

        ModelName    "Rad5"

        HorizSync   30.0 - 60.0

        VertRefresh 55.0 - 75.0

        Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "NVIDIA Corporation"

        BoardName   "Geforce 6200"

        BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

        VideoRam    262144

        Screen      0

        Option     "RenderAccel"  "True"

        Option     "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

        Option     "DRI"     "true"

        Option     "HWcursor"

        Option     "CursorShadow"

        Option     "CursorShadowAlpha" "32"

        Option     "CursorShadowXOffset" "3"

        Option     "CursorShadowYOffset" "3"

        Option     "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

        Option     "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

        Option    "TwinView"

        Option    "MetaModes"  "1024x768,1024x768; 1024x768"

        #Option     "RandRRotation" "on"

        #Option    "ConnectedMonitor" "CRT,CRT"

        #Option    "SecondMonitorHorizSync"     "UseEdidFreqs"

        #Option    "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"   "UseEdidFreqs"

        #Option    "TwinViewOrientation"   "RightOf"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Screen0"

        Device          "Card0"

        Monitor         "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth    24

        Option         "DisableGLXRootClipping" "True"

        Option         "RenderAccel" "True"

        Option         "NoRenderExtension" "False"

        Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

        Option         "UseEdidFreqs" "True"

        Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"        SubSection "Display"

            Viewport    0 0

            Depth       24

            Modes       "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Group 0

        Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option      "Composite"   "Enable"

EndSection

```

Is solid for me ...

No black windows..

with either driver 9626 and now 9629

----------

## energyman76b

 *1ino1eum_4the_win wrote:*   

> well ok ... 
> 
> again , this drivers dont't fix problems :
> 
> - autodetect refreshrate ... they dont fix it
> ...

 

sounds more like 128mb ram not video ram.

Really, what are you doing?

And for a lot of people, there IS some evolution since 9525. Like no hang at startup.

Maybe it is just YOUR system?

And why do you think that the refreshrate problem is the drivers and not compiz fault?

----------

## energyman76b

Hi,

remove all that 'AIGLX' crap from your xorg.conf. With nvidia you a) don't need the option because b) nvidia does not use aiglx but its own technique.

Secondly, why the font server? We are living in 2006 not 1999 anymore. Is there any good reason to use a local font server?

----------

## Dan

I have issues like black screen and flickering without it.. It works fine with it. I know about half of you say "you dont need it" but the simple fact is that my system is great with it and without it well um not quite so good..

As to my font server that has nothing to do with this topic..

My system is fine and fully functional with beryl and or compiz ...Last edited by Dan on Thu Nov 09, 2006 6:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Lloeki

energyman, 

indeed AIGLX (ie Accel Indirect GLX) is not needed when using nvidia, since they have tex from pixmap as GLX (ie direct rendering), but having it on is also why it doesn't yield black windows. The cause of black windows is exhaustion of videoram, since as of now GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap needs it in real VRAM, not turbocache or agp. Since AIGLX is indirect, it is not using VRAM, thus not prone to the mentioned limit. as a tradeof, it adds some overhead.

1ino1eum_4the_win,

please rememper what is said in the changelog of 9xxx drivers, there is preliminary support for GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap. 

 *Quote:*   

> 9526 and 9529 are just joke.

 

no they're not. just because they don't fix things for you doesn't make them useless. certainly guys who use quadro plex and guys like me where 9xxx is mandatory because turbocache yields major texture corruption in pre-9xxx drivers, and because 9629 fixes an outstanding black screen variant issue (not the i2c/smbus one) for me. I certainly don't see them as joke.

so now please start by numbering drivers correctly, and stop crying because you can't get some useless eyecandy and let them work on real bugs, the ones that prevent things to work.

----------

## 1ino1eum_4the_win

@dcoats 

well your xorg.conf is strange coz you're using aiglx and dri.

You system might run fight, I'll try with aiglx btw  :Wink: 

but I heard about problem with game and framerate.

@energyman76b

well I dont understand about the ram . I've got 1,5GB of ram , and my 6600GT got 128

the problem of black windows is a knowed problem due to the video ram problem

about the refreshrate problem , there is some bug report about it already. It's an nivida drivers problems too.

so i'm not complaining a lot, but I was just waiting a lot for those drivers, but they dont fix some 2 really important problems (for me)

----------

## ejs76

New beta drivers are out   :Very Happy:  . I started a new thread here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3704695.html#3704695

----------

## Dan

 *1ino1eum_4the_win wrote:*   

> @dcoats 
> 
> well your xorg.conf is strange coz you're using aiglx and dri.
> 
> You system might run fight, I'll try with aiglx btw 
> ...

 

keep in mind im not loading the dri module, but you can load it now with the new driver. I just had better performance without it, therefore (WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "DRI" is not used  :Smile: 

xorg.log will not say that If I load the dri module.

----------

## slithy

When is this hitting portage?  http://packages.gentoo.org still isn't showing anything!

----------

## yabbadabbadont

 *slithy wrote:*   

> When is this hitting portage?  http://packages.gentoo.org still isn't showing anything!

 

The semi-official word is that you should wait a week before even asking for a version bump at bugzilla...

----------

## Tronic

 *1ino1eum_4the_win wrote:*   

> well ok ... 
> 
> again , this drivers dont't fix problems :
> 
> - autodetect refreshrate ... they dont fix it
> ...

 

This is a bug in Beryl, not in Nvidia's drivers.

Fortunately, the workaround is easy:

Enable syncing to VBlank¹

Disable refresh rate detection

Set refresh rate to 200 Hz

Background:

Refresh rate detection would override the refresh rate setting (which we want to be at a value higher than the actual refresh rate), so it must be disabled and the rate set manually to the maximum value. Don't worry about wasting CPU or GPU power for rendering useless frames, because vsync will cap the rendering framerate to your screen refresh anyway. This way you get perfectly smooth rendering with absolutely no tearing or flickering. Not even animated mouse cursors flicker anymore (they do with 2D desktops).

¹) The gentoo-xeffects wiki used to tell people to disable it, but this was a mistake and has been corrected already.

----------

## 1ino1eum_4the_win

 *Lloeki wrote:*   

>  stop crying because you can't get some useless eyecandy and let them work on real bugs, the ones that prevent things to work.

 

well maybe not for you, but for me, having black windows when I open more than 3 or 4 windows, that a serious problem.

And Btw, you're right, this is really useless eyecandy. Let's forget all about desktop evolution. Why people dont use only a term?   :Rolling Eyes: 

but that's not the subject of this topic...

----------

## Dan

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers  (beta)

      Latest version available: 1.0.9742 

      Latest version installed: 1.0.9742

hardmasked but they work nicely too. Don't see any performance differences from 1.0-9629 (stable) though..

----------

## 1ino1eum_4the_win

 *Tronic wrote:*   

>  *1ino1eum_4the_win wrote:*   well ok ... 
> 
> again , this drivers dont't fix problems :
> 
> - autodetect refreshrate ... they dont fix it
> ...

 

no, It's not only for beryl... it's for compiz, beryl, metacity, etc ...

see

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=863597&postcount=57

and you dont need to set your refresh rate too 200Hz. Simply set it to your maximum refresh rate of your screen (usualy 85 or 75 , etc ...)

----------

## Devport

I don't have that black windows bug - GeForce 6600 GT - 128 MB - 30 open windows.

BTW: IMHO the new beta drivers are better than the new stable drivers - they fix a fog bug and seem to be faster.

----------

## Lloeki

Devport, are you sure you're using GLX? maybe you're using AIGLX instead...

----------

## Devport

Nope - I even just installed the new xorg-server without AIGLX flag and no aiglx enabled. I am sorry for those who experience that bug - but I wanted to say that the bug seems to be specific to certain configs.

If those with the bug want to check - this is my xorg config :

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier      "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0   "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice     "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice     "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   Option         "BlankTime" "0"

   Option         "StandbyTime" "0"

   Option         "SuspendTime" "0"

   Option         "OffTime" "0"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

#   Load   "v4l"

   Load   "glx"

   Load   "extmod"

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option "omit xfree86-dga"

   EndSubSection

   Load   "dbe"

#   Load   "dri"

   Load   "freetype"

#   Load   "record"

#   Load   "xtrap"

#   Load   "type1"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option      "Composite"      "Enable"

#   Option      "Composite"      "Disable"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "keyboard"

   Option     "XkbModel"      "logicordless"

   Option     "XkbLayout"      "de"

   Option      "XkbVariant"   "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Mouse0"

   Driver       "mouse"

   Option        "Protocol" "auto"

   Option        "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping"    "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier    "Monitor0"

   VendorName    "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName     "Monitor Model"

   Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "Card1"

   Driver      "nv"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "Card0"

   Driver       "nvidia"

   VendorName   "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName    "Unknown Board"

   BusID        "PCI:1:0:0"

   ### Available Driver options are:-

   ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

   ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

   ### [arg]: arg optional

   #Option      "DigitalVibrance"       # <i>

   #Option      "NoFlip"                # [<bool>]

   #Option      "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

   #Option      "UBB"                   # [<bool>]

   #Option      "Stereo"                # <i>

   #Option      "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

   #Option      "VideoKey"              # <i>

   #Option      "NvAGP"                 # <i>

   #Option      "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

   #Option      "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

   #Option      "ConnectedMonitor"      # <str>

   #Option      "ConnectedMonitors"     # <str>

   #Option      "TVStandard"            # <str>

   #Option      "TVOutFormat"           # <str>

   #Option      "CursorShadow"          # [<bool>]

   #Option      "CursorShadowAlpha"     # <i>

   #Option      "CursorShadowXOffset"    # <i>

   #Option      "CursorShadowYOffset"    # <i>

   #Option      "UseEdidFreqs"          # [<bool>]

   #Option      "FlatPanelProperties"    # <str>

   #Option      "TwinView"              # [<bool>]

   #Option      "TwinViewOrientation"    # <str>

   #Option      "SecondMonitorHorizSync"    # <str>

   #Option      "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"    # <str>

   #Option      "MetaModes"             # <str>

   #Option      "UseInt10Module"        # [<bool>]

   #Option      "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo"    # [<bool>]

   #Option      "NoRenderExtension"     # [<bool>]

   #Option      "Overlay"               # [<bool>]

   #Option      "CIOverlay"             # [<bool>]

   #Option      "ForceEmulatedOverlay"    # [<bool>]

   #Option      "TransparentIndex"      # <i>

   #Option      "OverlayDefaultVisual"    # [<bool>]

   #Option      "NvEmulate"             # <i>

   #Option      "NoBandWidthTest"       # [<bool>]

   #Option      "CustomEDID-CRT-0"      # <str>

   #Option      "CustomEDID-CRT-1"      # <str>

   #Option      "CustomEDID-DFP-0"      # <str>

   #Option      "CustomEDID-DFP-1"      # <str>

   #Option      "CustomEDID-TV-0"       # <str>

   #Option      "CustomEDID-TV-1"       # <str>

   #Option      "TVOverScan"            # <f>

   #Option      "IgnoreDisplayDevices"    # <str>

   #Option      "MultisampleCompatibility"    # [<bool>]

   #Option      "RegistryDwords"        # <str>

   #Option      "RegistryBinary"        # <str>

   #Option      "NoPowerConnectorCheck"    # [<bool>]

   #Option      "AllowDFPStereo"        # [<bool>]

   #Option      "XvMCUsesTextures"      # [<bool>]

   #Option      "HorizSync"             # <str>

   #Option      "VertRefresh"           # <str>

   Option      "DPMS" "true"

   Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"   # [<bool>]

   Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" 

   Option      "Coolbits" "1"

   Option      "HWcursor" "true"            # [<bool>]

   Option      "NoLogo" "true"            # [<bool>]

   Option      "RenderAccel" "true"      # [<bool>]

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device      "Card0"

   Monitor     "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     16

      Modes   "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

      Modes   "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

----------

## Dan

I dont have those issues on any of my 3 gentoo boxes using compiz or beryl

here is another of my configs

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

        Option      "Buttons"   "7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Mitsubishi"

        ModelName    "DiamondScan90e"

        HorizSync    30.0 - 95.0

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 152.0

        Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Option     "RenderAccel"  "true"        

        Option     "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"     

        Option     "RandRRotation" "true"       

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "NV17 [GeForce4 MX 420]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

       

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth  24

        Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

        Option      "RenderAccel"  "true"

        Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

        Option     "RandRRotation" "true"

        

         SubSection "Display"

                Depth     24

                Modes  "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

                ViewPort  0 0

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "enable"

 EndSection

```

a very simple config and works perfectly with a minimal nvidia card, I can open over 20 windows and no problems...

----------

## energyman76b

I have no beryl problems too.

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    Load        "extmod"

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

    Load        "glx"

    Load        "v4l"

    Load        "ddc"

    Load        "i2c

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

#    Driver     "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

#    Option      "Protocol"     "ExplorerPS/2"

#    Option "InputFashion" "Mouse"

#    Option      "Buttons"      "7"

#    Option       "ButtonNumber" "7"

#    Option      "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

#    Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "false"

#    Option     "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

#    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

#  Identifier      "Configured Mouse"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "CorePointer"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"

        Option          "Protocol"              "ExplorerPS/2"

        Option          "Buttons"               "8"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5 6 7"

        Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "false"

        Option          "Resolution"            "800"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "ibm"

    HorizSync   31.5-96

    VertRefresh 50-85

    Option     "dpms"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "6600"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    #VideoRam    131072

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

    Option "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    Option "backingstore" "true"

#   Option "XaaNoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

    Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

    Option "Coolbits" "1"

    Option "AllowDDCCI" "1"

    Option "LogoPath" "/opt/pic/tagon.png"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "6600"

    Monitor     "ibm"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x960" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x960" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x960" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" "640x400"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

#    Option         "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

btw, make sure, that the correct xorg.conf is used. If you have a backup one in /root, the one in /root will be used. /etc/X11 is only the second (or third?) directory where X looks for a config.

Make also sure, that your libs are ok. ldd beryl may be helpfull.

----------

## 1ino1eum_4the_win

do you guys use the blurFX in Beryl?

cause blurFX use lot of memory.

If I use just compiz, I dont really have the black windows problem too .

It's beryl taht use lot more of memory if you active all the plugin (like blurFX)

----------

## Lloeki

that's nice thinking, 1ino1eum_4the_win.

since the cause of black windows is failure to allocate (real, not turbocache) vram because of it being filled, then one experiencing black windows should try to reduce vram consumption. disabling plugins that make extensive use of vram (usually via textures) is indeed a great idea.

still one has to be aware that it only pushes the problem farther away but hey, that may make things usable.

FWIW: to test, I started compiz with nothing fancy (ie wobbly, cube, move, resize, decorator, etc..) I can open 7 windows maximized, or 9 three-quarter-screen sized windows before having black windows. note that minimized windows are not rendered: you can have any numbers of minimized windows, only raised windows will count. 

that's with a 7400Go 64Mb vram, 1280x800x32. that would be useable enough to me since I use mean ~2 windows per desktop w/ 4 desktops.

----------

## slithy

I don't know if anyone else has noticed this, but with the the 96xx drivers, I have noticed a slow down in 2D redraws.  I have a 6800GT and I'm not sure if this is card related, but I don't have this problem with the 8xxx series or the new beta drivers.

----------

## drphibes

my opengl doesn't work at all with this 9629 driver.  glxgears just segfaults.

----------

## energyman76b

 *drphibes wrote:*   

> my opengl doesn't work at all with this 9629 driver.  glxgears just segfaults.

 

rebuild it?

rebuild it with less agressive flags?

I have experienced random ut2004 segfaults in the last couple of week. Solution: replacing libsdl and openal in the ut2004 directory - again. Sometimes, I just have to replace both with fresh ones from /usr/lib  :Wink: 

----------

## 1ino1eum_4the_win

ok , so I've read all the readme and manual about this drivers.

and I ask some question on nvnews forum

finaly , I got this xorg.conf after set the right option : 

Section "Device"

Identifier "NVIDIA 6600gt"

Driver "nvidia"

Option "NoLogo" "True"

# Option "CursorShadow" "true"

Option "backingstore" "true"

Option "TripleBuffer" "true"

EndSection

section "Extensions"

Option "Composite" "Enable"

endSection

all other option are useless to set them "true", because they are already true, by default (like renderAccel)

and also, I see always 

 Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true" on this forum 

but I read that this option was usefull only for xorg6.9 and before , but now with newer xorg (7.0, 7.1...) it's useless so we dont need it too  :Smile:   (that might cause problem with opengl apps)

for the extention, we only need to set composite true

RENDER and DAMAGE extention are automaticaly loaded with the composite one.

I just wonder what "XaaNoOffscreenPixmaps" option does, since there is nothing about that in the Readme.

----------

## energyman76b

 *slithy wrote:*   

> I don't know if anyone else has noticed this, but with the the 96xx drivers, I have noticed a slow down in 2D redraws.  I have a 6800GT and I'm not sure if this is card related, but I don't have this problem with the 8xxx series or the new beta drivers.

 

lots of people noticed a slowdown with 9629 ands 6800 based cards. Do you have the slowdown with 9742 too?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

9742 is a beta-driver and the only difference it has to the 9629 driver is support for the newer geforce 8xxx cards 

so there shouldn't be any improvement or worsening in performance compared to the stable ones ...

----------

## slithy

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

>  *slithy wrote:*   I don't know if anyone else has noticed this, but with the the 96xx drivers, I have noticed a slow down in 2D redraws.  I have a 6800GT and I'm not sure if this is card related, but I don't have this problem with the 8xxx series or the new beta drivers. 
> 
> lots of people noticed a slowdown with 9629 ands 6800 based cards. Do you have the slowdown with 9742 too?

 

No, the 2D slow down seems to have been fixed with the 9742.  I can also verify it's 6800 related because my brother has a 7800GT and has no slowdowns.

----------

## danone

I can't merge this nvidia driver on 2.6.19-rcXX equal which one it only gives me..

```

29/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nvidia.o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nvidia.mod.o

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

>>> Source compiled.

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-x11-drivers_-_nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629-24053.log"

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.19-rc5/astest24341.out

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.19-rc5/astest24345.out

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.19-rc5/astest24352.out

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.19-rc5/astest24356.out

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

Does anyone has an idea whats wrong?Dispite that on 2.6.18-xx I don't get this error.

Help what is wrong?[/code]

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> Solution: replacing libsdl and openal in the ut2004 directory - again.

 

Symlink, rather than copy, and you won't have to keep copying  :Wink: 

The ut2004 ebuild contains instructions inside it on how to modify it to include the symlinks - which are not available as a USE flag because it would annoy upstream.

----------

## energyman76b

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> 9742 is a beta-driver and the only difference it has to the 9629 driver is support for the newer geforce 8xxx cards 
> 
> so there shouldn't be any improvement or worsening in performance compared to the stable ones ...

 

still, several people with 6800's who reported slowdowns with 9629 in the nvnews forums. And in the same threads, by the same people, were reports, that 9742 fixed the slowdowns.

So there seems to be a problem that has been fixed. It is not in the Changelog, but changelogs aren't guaranteed to cover everything.

----------

## energyman76b

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

>  *energyman76b wrote:*   Solution: replacing libsdl and openal in the ut2004 directory - again. 
> 
> Symlink, rather than copy, and you won't have to keep copying 
> 
> The ut2004 ebuild contains instructions inside it on how to modify it to include the symlinks - which are not available as a USE flag because it would annoy upstream.

 

one copy every 12 month won't kill me  :Wink: 

but thank you, I'll try it.

----------

## drphibes

 *drphibes wrote:*   

> my opengl doesn't work at all with this 9629 driver.  glxgears just segfaults.

 

I just read that OpenGL does not work using 9629 on the older NV2x series cards, e.g. my GeForce 3.

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=79703

I'm going back to 8776.

----------

## devsk

 *Quote:*   

> does anybody have a definitive answer to the black window problem? I am experiencing it too and it makes beryl unusable.

 

edit: only definitive answer I found is to invoke beryl with "--use-cow --force-aiglx" i.e. don't use the nvidia implementation but use the AIGLX. for this one needs to build the xorg-server with aiglx USE flag and enable DRI and AIGLX in xorg.conf as per wiki.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_AIGLX

It brings performance down a lot but it works without much hassle.

----------

## energyman76b

or just check, that beryl loads the corrects libs.

If  it loads the wrong ones, you'll get black windows.

----------

## devsk

 *Quote:*   

> or just check, that beryl loads the corrects libs.
> 
> If it loads the wrong ones, you'll get black windows.

 I don't think its library loading issue. The bug needs fix by Nvidia and has been known since sept. I find that aiglx works alright with reasonable performance (suspend to ram has been working with it as well).

----------

## glowworm

 *danone wrote:*   

> I can't merge this nvidia driver on 2.6.19-rcXX equal which one it only gives me..
> 
> ```
> 
> 29/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nvidia.o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nvidia.mod.o
> ...

 

What worked for me was to add -sandbox to FEATURES in /etc/make.conf while you build, once built take the -sandbox out.

----------

## energyman76b

 *glowworm wrote:*   

>  *danone wrote:*   I can't merge this nvidia driver on 2.6.19-rcXX equal which one it only gives me..
> 
> ```
> 
> 29/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nvidia.o /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9629/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nvidia.mod.o
> ...

 

wrong answer.

Never ever deactivate sandbox. You will end with random stuff in your filesystem, that can lead to sudden breakage.

Don't do it. File a bug and wait a little bit - nobody is forcing you to use a -preX kernel.

----------

## belgique

My Motherboard is forcing me to use a -preX kernel  :Very Happy: .

But I'll wait without Cdrom.

----------

## Lloeki

 *Quote:*   

> build the xorg-server with aiglx USE flag and enable DRI and AIGLX in xorg.conf as per wiki. 

 

In fact, if you got it working with nvidia GLX method, it is sufficient to rebuild xorg-xserver with aiglx USE flag, then add Option "AIGLX" "true" to Section ServerLayout, then running compiz-aiglx (dunno for beryl).

No more black windows, and no performance hit (this may be due to my system being dual-core).

----------

## phatscum

Only me who's having Hz problems with the 9xxx drivers?

Edit:

Oh nevermind, was able to adjust it with the new nvidia-settings. 

This fscking rocks!

----------

## devsk

 *Lloeki wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   build the xorg-server with aiglx USE flag and enable DRI and AIGLX in xorg.conf as per wiki.  
> 
> In fact, if you got it working with nvidia GLX method, it is sufficient to rebuild xorg-xserver with aiglx USE flag, then add Option "AIGLX" "true" to Section ServerLayout, then running compiz-aiglx (dunno for beryl).
> 
> No more black windows, and no performance hit (this may be due to my system being dual-core).

 nope, it doesn't work for me. In fact that's the first thing I tried and I got black windows. I have to run the beryl with those two arguments, otherwise I get black windows. And glxgears (I know its not a real benchmark) slows down by a factor of 4 with those two args.

----------

## Lloeki

maybe that's due to some difference between compiz and beryl

----------

## BlackLodge

Hello!

Here disabling blurFX was a workaround for the black windows problem! Currently 10 windows opened and no one wrong. Before, with only four or five began the problems... The video card is one Nvidia FX Go5250 with 64Mb. Very little system as you can see.

Hope this can help!

----------

## devsk

 *BlackLodge wrote:*   

> Here disabling blurFX was a workaround for the black windows problem! Currently 10 windows opened and no one wrong. 

 blurFX was already disabled in my setup but it didn't help.

----------

## energyman76b

 *devsk wrote:*   

>  *BlackLodge wrote:*   Here disabling blurFX was a workaround for the black windows problem! Currently 10 windows opened and no one wrong.  blurFX was already disabled in my setup but it didn't help.

 

I am to lazy to read the thread, but you did read this:

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=77030

and followed its instructions?

----------

## gabrielitos

My GeForce 4 doesn't work with 1.0.9629: glxinfo, glxgears segfaults, mplayer doesn't work with gl and gl2 video options and compiz and beryl crash with X (terrible crashes   :Sad:  ). With 1.0.9626 beta all worked perfectly, also compiz and beryl. I read that geforce 4 and 3 are supported by this drivers, but i don't think so, do you?

----------

## Gusar

 *gabrielitos wrote:*   

> My GeForce 4 doesn't work with 1.0.9629: glxinfo, glxgears segfaults, mplayer doesn't work with gl and gl2 video options and compiz and beryl crash with X (terrible crashes   ). With 1.0.9626 beta all worked perfectly, also compiz and beryl. I read that geforce 4 and 3 are supported by this drivers, but i don't think so, do you?

 

The geforce 4 is supported, what you see is a known bug. Use the beta 9626 until it's fixed. See here for more info, especially the 10th post.

----------

## devsk

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

>  *devsk wrote:*    *BlackLodge wrote:*   Here disabling blurFX was a workaround for the black windows problem! Currently 10 windows opened and no one wrong.  blurFX was already disabled in my setup but it didn't help. 
> 
> I am to lazy to read the thread, but you did read this:
> 
> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=77030
> ...

 The only thing that the bulletin helps with is to get rid of the --use-cow argument from my beryl-start. I still need to pass --force-aiglx to beryl, otherwise I get black windows.

----------

## GatorBait

I had glxinfo segfaults after going to 9629 too .. downgraded to 8776 and everything works just fine now.

----------

## 1ino1eum_4the_win

yea black windows is a problem that only Nvidia can solve with decend drivers...

They choose to not use aiglx way, so it's normal to have bad performence with it, we can't blame nvidia for that. But it's not normal to have black windows when we do the nvidia way...

btw, their new video card is about 600 or 700 $, do you think we ask too much to have decend drivers?   :Laughing: 

----------

## energyman76b

well, I need nothing to do. I start beryl-manager, choose beryl - and everything works. No problems, decent speed. It worked with 9625 and it works with 9742.

----------

## devsk

 *1ino1eum_4the_win wrote:*   

> yea black windows is a problem that only Nvidia can solve with decend drivers...
> 
> They choose to not use aiglx way, so it's normal to have bad performence with it, we can't blame nvidia for that. But it's not normal to have black windows when we do the nvidia way...
> 
> btw, their new video card is about 600 or 700 $, do you think we ask too much to have decend drivers?  

 the worst thing is that people feel too much grateful that nvidia provides linux drivers, as if we got the cards for free as well. We paid big bucks for these cards. They are not doing any favors by providing linux drivers. If only ATI were slightly better with their linux support, it would get nvidia interested in fixing linux bugs more promptly.

I have a box here with Intel integrated graphics card 945GZ and using AIGLX and DRM, I get better performance than my 128MB 6600GT (at least glxgears and beryl benchmark say so, although if I go back to non-AIGLX mode, I might get better performance with nvidia). No black windows. No garbage around gkrellm. No beryl crapping out every now and then. CPU usage never goes above 2% when idle, compared to 6-7% idle with nvidia machine.

----------

## energyman76b

Hi,

I don't belief that it this is all nvidia's fault. Are you guys with problems really sure, that no xgl remnants are fucking everything up? Have you checked the libs? xorg.conf? Made sure, that there is not a old xorg.conf in /root or /?

----------

## ChL@Gentoo

Does anbody know how to get the SMBus functionality (i2c interface) working?

----------

## devsk

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I don't belief that it this is all nvidia's fault. Are you guys with problems really sure, that no xgl remnants are fucking everything up? Have you checked the libs? xorg.conf? Made sure, that there is not a old xorg.conf in /root or /?

 I never used XGL. libs are automatically correctly used if 'eselect opegl set nvidia' is done (glxgears will segfault and/or restart X if that's not done). xorg.conf? checked plenty of times. I wonder why don't believe its nvidia's fault when nvidia has acknowledged the problem back in Sept. 2006.

[url]

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=77248&highlight=black+windows [/url]

----------

## Lloeki

 *Quote:*   

> Does anbody know how to get the SMBus functionality (i2c interface) working?

 

try with lm-sensors. then you can have e.g gkrellm read it.

----------

## Lloeki

 *Quote:*   

> the worst thing is that people feel too much grateful that nvidia provides linux drivers, as if we got the cards for free as well. We paid big bucks for these cards. They are not doing any favors by providing linux drivers.

 

well, we paid big bucks for it, but it is written nowhere in the box or in any agreement that it should be linux compatible, whereas the windows logo fits everywhere. nvidia never engaged itself in providing their linux drivers. they just to it. while I am not as far as feeling grateful and praise them until the end of my life, I indeed have a feeling towards them.

 *Quote:*   

> If only ATI were slightly better with their linux support, it would get nvidia interested in fixing linux bugs more promptly.

 

and that feeling is just backed by the fact that they not only provide linux drivers, but they have an active and responsive support team. back in the day, I was using windows and was a very happy ATI user. then I started to move to linux, where ATI proved to be bad indeed. even when I asked them very simple questions, the supports was something like

```
if ("linux" is in $contents ) { sendreply("\tDear Sir,\n Please Get Lost\n\tRegards,\n\tATI Support Team"); }
```

, so I won't comment on the reply when I sent them a detailed bug report with 90% of the solution for a critical problem I have. the problem, 6 month later, is still waiting to be fixed. whereas going to the nvidia forum, I had some nasty, very specific (up till now I still wonder if I am the only one to have had it) critical bug, exposed it, got a nice and direct reply in the next 5 hours about my problem being reproduced by their team, and that it would be fixed in the next release. and it was. so ati should not jsut be 'slightly' better, and nvidia is more than prompt enough at fixing bugs.

 *Quote:*   

> I have a box here with Intel integrated graphics card 945GZ and using AIGLX and DRM, I get better performance than my 128MB 6600GT (at least glxgears and beryl benchmark say so, although if I go back to non-AIGLX mode, I might get better performance with nvidia). No black windows. No garbage around gkrellm. No beryl crapping out every now and then. CPU usage never goes above 2% when idle, compared to 6-7% idle with nvidia machine.

 

of course intel card performs better because AIGLX+intel gets hardware accelerated when AIGLX+nvidia doesn't, tex_from_pixmap is then done in software and in RAM. so, (1) that's why you don't get black windows with AIGLX and (2) that's why it'll be so much faster with GLX (which is just what non-AIGLX is, in case you wonder). but as of now, nvidia's GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap absolutely requires the texture to be in VRAM. in terms of solution, this is not a simple 'oh I forgot that' bug, this is a seriously non-trivial issue that has to be thought of beforehand. still, they decided to distribute the preliminary, VRAM dependent version of GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, so that you can actually use it albeit its limitation, when they could have waited altogether for releasing a fixed version, and you would certainly be crying as for why in hell they don't still have it out.

so, I'm really sorry for you that they decided you can use some eye candy with some limitations and favored to fix a bug that prevented me from using my computer altogether.

and btw, I have 64MB vram and compiz can open 8 windows before they go black, that makes two per desktop, not counting the minimized ones. this is really enough to do some serious work.

now, to be clear, I am not against eye candy, and I like compiz (I even use it form time to time) and innovation. but I just don't like rants like that being spit out, esp. since for once, a company seems to take linux seriously, even if their driver is not open-source.

----------

## ChL@Gentoo

 *Lloeki wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Does anbody know how to get the SMBus functionality (i2c interface) working? 
> 
> try with lm-sensors. then you can have e.g gkrellm read it.

 

No lm_sensors doesn't work properly. It detects the nvidia-drivers every time I try in a different way.

Maybe it's still buggy and not 100% working.

----------

## energyman76b

 *Lloeki wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   the worst thing is that people feel too much grateful that nvidia provides linux drivers, as if we got the cards for free as well. We paid big bucks for these cards. They are not doing any favors by providing linux drivers. 
> 
> well, we paid big bucks for it, but it is written nowhere in the box or in any agreement that it should be linux compatible, whereas the windows logo fits everywhere. nvidia never engaged itself in providing their linux drivers. they just to it. while I am not as far as feeling grateful and praise them until the end of my life, I indeed have a feeling towards them.
> 
>  *Quote:*   If only ATI were slightly better with their linux support, it would get nvidia interested in fixing linux bugs more promptly. 
> ...

 

when I started with linux, I had a Ati Xpert2000 (some rage 128 based crap). And the drivers had some real nasty bugs. Watching tv, opening videotext, and some minutes/hours later the box would lock up hard. Then there were some XV nasties and other problems that were like acid on exposed nerves. My next card was a Gf 2mx400 - and I did not have such problems ever again. Some years later I read a performance and driver comparision. involved were Ati, Nvidia and AFAIR Matrox. Xfree and a commercial X server were the basis. ATI was tanked. Not only was its performance with all drivers tried abysimal - it had still the same bugs that caused me ulcers two years earlier.

Nvidia's 'solution' is not perfect. We all would like to have open drivers. And yes, there are bugs. And every bug that hits you is the most important one. But the Nvidia guys really try to help, and lots of bugs aren't even their fault. 

Like all the 'Xid' reports. Most of the time they are caused by flaky motherboards and buggy bios'.

----------

## energyman76b

 *ChL@Gentoo wrote:*   

>  *Lloeki wrote:*    *Quote:*   Does anbody know how to get the SMBus functionality (i2c interface) working? 
> 
> try with lm-sensors. then you can have e.g gkrellm read it. 
> 
> No lm_sensors doesn't work properly. It detects the nvidia-drivers every time I try in a different way.
> ...

 

well, maybe. Don't forget that nvidia only gives you a way to read out the sensors on a graphic card. It does not provide drivers for any sensor chips, if there are sensors at all. If the vendor of your card did not put any sensor chips onto the board, you won't be able to read them - and funny results may occur when you try to scan for them.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

try sensors-applet, if you use gnome, with lm_sensors and nvidia USE-Flag

----------

## 1ino1eum_4the_win

 *Lloeki wrote:*   

> and btw, I have 64MB vram and compiz can open 8 windows before they go black, that makes two per desktop, not counting the minimized ones. this is really enough to do some serious work.

 

that's depend of lots of things : your screen resolution, the size of your windows, the apps your using, the setting your using...

As I said before : I can open about 10 windows in compiz, and only 4 or 5 with beryl and Blurfx. 

now if I launch a movie, or a game, even with compiz, I am stuck with 2 or 3 windows  :Wink: 

That's not dramatic off course , but we talk about the drivers so...

and about nvidia doing linux drivers... well that really nice to them but the only thing we ask for are specs   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## devsk

 *Lloeki wrote:*   

> now, to be clear, I am not against eye candy, and I like compiz (I even use it form time to time) and innovation. but I just don't like rants like that being spit out, esp. since for once, a company seems to take linux seriously, even if their driver is not open-source.

 why do people label everything that is even slightly a critique as a RANT? It was NOT a rant. I am perfectly happy and grateful (only grateful, not too much grateful that I can't even critique them) that nvidia supports linux much better than many hardware vendors do.

And for your point that they provided "little something" to make users happy, when it gives a black window when I open two (not  :Cool:  windows on my 1920x1200 desktop with not-so-very-old 128MB 6600GT, is insane. You never release a program which has a known nasty bug like that. And then don't fix it for more than a month. At my company, we would have waited another month (if that's what it takes to fix the issue) to release the final stable driver.

And I also understand why intel board is performing and displaying (no garbage) better in AIGLX mode. The comparison was to bring out the openness and tuning of the drivers.

----------

## ChL@Gentoo

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

>  *ChL@Gentoo wrote:*   
> 
> No lm_sensors doesn't work properly. It detects the nvidia-drivers every time I try in a different way.
> 
> Maybe it's still buggy and not 100% working. 
> ...

 

In nvidia-settings the temperature of my graphic chip is displayed. I hoped there is a way now to get it with a script.

But I can wait for a working implementation from nvidia.  :Wink: 

 *ekernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> try sensors-applet, if you use gnome, with lm_sensors and nvidia USE-Flag
> 
> 

 

No, I use KDE and sensors-applet has to many gnome dependencies.   :Confused: 

----------

## madisonicus

 *ChL@Gentoo wrote:*   

>  *energyman76b wrote:*    *ChL@Gentoo wrote:*   
> 
> No lm_sensors doesn't work properly. It detects the nvidia-drivers every time I try in a different way.
> 
> Maybe it's still buggy and not 100% working. 
> ...

 

Try

```
$ nvidia-settings -q GPUCoreTemp
```

man nvidia-settings is your friend.  =)

-m

----------

## Bloot

You just can use superkaramba and edit any monitoring system theme, adding these lines:

For the GPU temp

```
text x= y= sensor=program program="nvidia-settings -q gpucoretemp | grep '):' | awk '{print $4 0}'" interval=1000
```

For the Ambient temp

```
text x= y= sensor=program program="nvidia-settings -q gpuambienttemp | grep '):' | awk '{print($4 0)}'" interval=1000
```

You'll just have to fill the x and y coordinates to put the text where you'd like it to appear.

----------

## ChL@Gentoo

 *madisonicus wrote:*   

> Try
> 
> ```
> $ nvidia-settings -q GPUCoreTemp
> ```
> ...

 

Shame on me.   :Embarassed:  I thought it's only a GUI tool.

@Bloot:

Thank you for the code samples. I will integrate it into conky

----------

## Tronic

 *1ino1eum_4the_win wrote:*   

>  *Tronic wrote:*    *1ino1eum_4the_win wrote:*   well ok ... 
> 
> again , this drivers dont't fix problems :
> 
> - autodetect refreshrate ... they dont fix it
> ...

 

Let's assume that the display mode used is actually 85.1 Hz (which will be displayed rounded to 85 Hz) and you set Beryl to use 85 Hz. Now your rendering sucks, because Beryl will skip rendering a frame once every ten seconds¹, causing non-smooth animation. Even if your refresh rate is exactly 85 Hz (as your display card thinks) and Beryl is set to use exactly 85 Hz (as the system clock thinks), there is still a possibility that the video clock runs slightly faster than the system clock does, leading to skipped frames.

Thus, in order to actually get full framerate reliably, you must use a refresh rate setting higher than the actual refresh rate is. While doing that, you can just as well crank it up all the way to the maximum (which happens to be 200 Hz), because there is absolutely no harm from doing so².

What comes to your link about refresh rates, it seems to be about mode selection rather than refresh rate detection. I don't really care to investigate further, but it could be about dynamic TwinView refresh rates being incorrectly ordered, causing the mode selection failure. Dynamic TwinView rates can obviously also make Beryl detect the refresh rate incorrectly, making the slow rendering issue far more apparent, but one can also entirely disable this behavior (option "DynamicTwinView").

¹) Could be different, depending on the exact timing algorithm that it uses, but this is a simplification anyway.

²) As I explained in my original post, the vsync will still limit the rendering speed to the actual refresh rate, so there will be no wasted CPU or GPU time.

----------

## 1ino1eum_4the_win

 *Tronic wrote:*   

>  *1ino1eum_4the_win wrote:*    *Tronic wrote:*    *1ino1eum_4the_win wrote:*   well ok ... 
> 
> again , this drivers dont't fix problems :
> 
> - autodetect refreshrate ... they dont fix it
> ...

 

that makes sense, so I tryed that.

Honnestly , I really can tell that at 200 , it is not smooth as 75 (for me). I dont know why , but at 200 I see it not really smooth.

so maybe your explaination is true only for CRT. 

I'm on a LCD, so there is not really a refresh rate like you say. I know that the max setting I can get on windows , or linux is usualy 75.

Here are the refresh rate of the manual of my LCD : HorizSync   24-80 , VertRefresh 56-75. So VertRefresh is 75 max. 

And on my LCD, setting refresh rate at 75 for compiz/beryl or whatever, gives the best results.

That would be great to have a comment about your idea, from a guy with a CRT screen.

----------

